# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SP2/SPD-UniSoc v2.06 - Android 10, FastRead, FastFlash

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SP2/SPD-UniSoc v2.06 - Android 10, FastRead, FastFlash*  *As ordinary, unique functions and methods released*  *Core* 
Changed : FlashCore Protocol updated 
Changed : DiagCore Protocol updated 
Changed : NAND protocol adaptation
Changed : Operations speed increased  *Flasher*
Changed : Flash Engine updated
Changed : Handling for 64bit files optimized
Changed : Activated FastFlash V1 protocol *
Changed : Activated FastFlash V2 protocol *
!* FastFlash protocol allow increase flashing speed for big unsparsed images 
!* FastFlash protocol reduce flashing time up to 4-6 times, depend on device configuration - *3-4 minutes against 20-25*
!* FastFlash activated automatically, if can be performed
!* GOOD USB cable and GOOD USB port must be used - do not use USB HUBs !
Changed : Support for new PAC formats activated: v2.x.x line  *Service*
Changed : Identify scheme : Read more accurate and complete info *
!* Include modern Android 9 and Android 10 devices
Changed : Precise FileSystem settings detection ( Type and Encryption algo )
Changed : Better security detection  
Changed : Format FS / Reset settings updated   *Firmware Reader*
Changed : Reading speed *up to 30% faster !* *
!* Test feature, support modern UniSoc devices: SC7731E, SC9832E, SC9863
!* Test feature, only RS-featured loaders supported !
Changed : Android 10 support activated! *
!* Support latest Android 9 and modern Android 10 devices from now!
!* Allow read complete firmware image from Android 10 devices without loss any ota/vendor abilities
Changed : X64 devices/loaders native support activated for complete reading
Changed : SW now create Android-version depend images for better compatibility
Changed : SW now create correct FileSystems bundle according device settings *
!* Almost reducing "hang" case after flashing 
Changed : Improved structure identification
Changed : Support more different types
Changed : Structure identification and NAND reader more stable now (complete E-series NAND adaptation is on the way)  *Model DB*
Changed : New loaders included for various set of devices
Changed : New Generic loaders included and updated existing ones   *Other*
Changed : Removed outdated options from platform tab, many options changed to atomatic mode 
BugFix  : Minor changes and fixes  *Info*
Android 10 enabled devices : SC7731E, SC9832E, SC9863
FastFlash enabled devices  : SC9832E, SC9863  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 15 years updates and support as nobody else since year 2005*

----------

